# Want to make first psychiatrist appointment; what should I expect?



## alexsmith11394 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi all,

This is my first post on this site, so excuse me if I posted in the wrong area. Forgive the long-windedness.

I'm a 20-year-old part-time student. My Data Entry job that I've been working at for the last year-and-half seems to be cutting people's hours and I'm terrified that they're getting ready to either let me go or cut my hours back so bad that I'll be forced to look elsewhere for employment to make my car payments (for a car I just recently purchased, of course :blank ).

I am not sure yet if I'll need a new job or not (i should have a better idea by the end of this week, if not by tomorrow) but I've started looking at job postings and I am reminded how badly my social anxiety limits what I will even consider applying for. Everyday I realize that I need to get in front of this mental issue and get my life back in control.

My condition may be a little different than others. While I have extreme social anxiety (I've always known this about myself), I'm able to function in some areas of life. For example, though it may not be the most productive job ever, I have held a part-time job working 20+ hours per week for over a year now. I know a lot of people aren't able to even get a job, let alone hold one that long. Obviously, I know Data Entry isn't socially-intensive, but still. I also am enrolled in college. I only have taken 2-3 classes per quarter, due to working part-time and also due to having to cope with social anxiety.

My point being, is that when you look at some of those things, I think some people (doctors, specifically) are quick to believe that I don't actually have social anxiety. I'm trying to get my mother to make me an appointment with a psychiatrist (knowing now that these are doctors who can prescribe me something to help with symptoms). I would make the appointment myself, but I know these are expensive and with my job up in the air and me still being on my parents' insurance, I figure it's best for her to help.

I'm just wondering what to expect at a first psychiatry appointment. I've seen a therapist (for a few sessions), and also a regular doctor, and both seem to think I'm just dealing with "normal life situations." Clearly, my issues extend beyond normalcy, as my honestly-answered Leibowitz Social Anxiety test results below would indicate. Is there something that I should do/say in order to get the correct treatment? Can anybody who has gone to a psychiatrist help? I really need something to help negate the physical effects of social anxiety (constant sweaty palms, shake voice, etc.)


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

Im sort of in your same position, I found a psychiatry place near by and picked out the psychiatrist and psychologist I would see. Im scared to call and make an appointment. 

My case is similar, have a good job,somewhat functioning at it, but may lose my job this year due to an industry downturn. Realizing I got to fix my problems soon.

No real advice to give though.


----------



## alexsmith11394 (Jan 6, 2015)

Appreciate your post anyways. Always helps knowing there's other people going through the same things.


----------



## alexsmith11394 (Jan 6, 2015)

Just a quick update for those interested... My current/(old?) job said they laid off my entire department, but they decided to keep me as "on-call." While this sounds somewhat flattering (I guess?), I still haven't gotten any hours. So, I started floating my résumé out there and a Web Marketing company reached out. The word "Marketing" makes me cringe, as that usually implies a lot of customer interaction (S.A. nightmare), but perhaps they'll offer me a job/internship doing something that involves me working "behind-the-scenes." I plan on being up-front if I'm asked if I'd be interested doing anything involving customers -- I somewhat hope that they ask so I can steer them the other direction, I've had to do so before (although it ended up probably being the reason I didn't get the job). I have an interview next week. 

But, in the meantime, I'm making a psychiatrist appointment today. So, changes haven't necessarily been made yet, but the best case scenario is that the Psychiatry appointment goes well and I'm given the treatment I so desperately need, and the job interview doesn't result in anything that is S.A.-intensive. Who knows. I'm usually one who believes that in my life, the worst thing that can happen usually does. Maybe this time things will go my way.


----------



## bfs (Jan 9, 2015)

Expect NOT to get everything solved the first day. 

Expect to NOT get down to the true reasons why you feel social anxiety on the first day. S/he has got to get to know you enough first. 

Expect to NOT get anything out of it unless you are completely honest. That's about it. Other than that persevere through it, even if it may not seem like it's helping at first.


----------

